# The Resolutions of Jonathan Edwards



## reformedman (Dec 25, 2008)

70 resolutions written by Reverend Jonathan Edwards. This may be good to go over as the new year comes, although we shouldn't wait for a new year to come before taking benefit from it.
I hope some can gain from it.


youtube. com/watch?v=IAV5SSkeFRo

Please let me know what you think.


----------



## TaylorOtwell (Dec 25, 2008)

_Resolved, to think much on all occasions of my own dying, and of the common circumstances which attend death.

Resolved, never to do any thing, which I should be afraid to do, if I expected it would not be above an hour, before I should hear the last trump.

Resolved, never to speak anything that is ridiculous, sportive, or matter of laughter on the Lord' s day. _

No matter what one thinks about the austerity of such statements, these things are a reproof to us of how lightly we take the things of God. At least I do. Lord help me.


----------



## Hawaiian Puritan (Dec 25, 2008)

I have his Resolution No. 5 taped onto the front page of my Daytimer:

"Resolved, never to lose one moment of time; but improve it the most profitable way I possibly can."


----------

